# SANTAS EARLY WITH NEW TORTOISE COOKER



## N2TORTS (Nov 20, 2012)

OH yea ..... just got this from the F~EX man.....Early Santa surprise,
A new incuabtor ......anda very " Sweet" One at that! I have in the past for many years used home made bator's , the hovabators , the repti bators.....all with some good things to say and some with some bad things to say. My Secret Santa Angel has begun early this year~ It arrived today!.......
"SPORTSMAN" 1550
The 1550 Hatcher is designed to allow the best conditions for hatching. Unlike setting incubators, hatchers operate at a slightly different temperature and humidity to obtain optimum hatch.* The pre-set thermostat provides accurate & reliable temperature control. A backup wafer thermostat is provided in case the electronic thermostat fails. The included moisture pan & humidity pads are perfect for maintaining the proper humidity for the eggs. 5 hatching drawers will hold the setting of a 350+ tortoise eggs. Also has built in neo~nator at the bottom of the unit. Features include: digital thermostat with LCD display of temperature and humidity, audio/visual alarms, and easy view door with 3 clasp type locks. 
















I'm excited to see the results ,,,,,,,,,


JD~


----------



## Neal (Nov 20, 2012)

Give me to one of these.


----------



## wellington (Nov 20, 2012)

For a minute, I thought you went off the deep end, "tortoise cooker" LOL thankfully, your still with us  Nice Secret Santa, you must have been very good this year


----------



## yagyujubei (Nov 20, 2012)

Perfect, these have been around a long time, and are about as good as you can get nowadays. I have been trying to decide if I should get one of these, or try to find an old humidaire. I bet your hatch rate increases.


----------



## janevicki (Nov 20, 2012)

Wow, Really neat gizmo. You must have been really GOOD!


Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Tropical Torts (Nov 20, 2012)

WOW!! I'm so jealous dude!!!! i wish i had the money for one of those! I can't wait to hear how it works for you.


----------



## jtrux (Nov 20, 2012)

Looks a little small. Jk, but can you get 350+ eggs from your torts this year?


----------



## lynnedit (Nov 20, 2012)

Gee.....'things' should be quite successful around your house.


----------



## mightymizz (Nov 20, 2012)

Looks great!! 

Very Nice Present!


----------



## Julius25 (Nov 20, 2012)

Looks great


----------



## Zamric (Nov 21, 2012)

I was a Chef for 15 years (professionally).... I was looking for a good recipe when I saw this link! I gotta say, I was a little dissapointed for me but WAY excited for you! Merry Christmas JD!


----------



## evlinLoutries (Nov 21, 2012)

Nice! How much it cost anyway?


----------



## murdocjunior (Dec 13, 2012)

yeah not to be nosie but what is the price? i want one


----------



## N2TORTS (Dec 13, 2012)

They run about 6 bills....


----------



## murdocjunior (Dec 13, 2012)

oh wow not as bad as i though kool thanks


----------



## immayo (Dec 13, 2012)

Awesome! I'll patiently be waiting for a cute little one to hatch


----------



## N2TORTS (Dec 13, 2012)

immayo said:


> Awesome! I'll patiently be waiting for a cute little one to hatch



They have already started ......check out DEC hatching thread ...


----------



## immayo (Dec 13, 2012)

I saw that you are so lucky! Although they are super cute I am holding out in hopes you hatch some more of those awesome little hypos.


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Dec 13, 2012)

Oooo! I love secret santa! lol congrats!


----------



## terryo (Dec 13, 2012)

Well, Merry Christmas to YOU Jeff!


----------

